# RIP Jimmy - missing you loads



## laura_ashley (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Everyone
I am a new member here.... thought I would share a couple of pictures (hope they attach ok) of my beloved cat Jimmy who sadly was put to sleep on 8th Jan at nearly 18 years old. I miss him so much but happy knowing that he had a long and very happy life. He was pretty frail from old age but also went deaf 2 years ago, and was on treatment for an over-active thyroid meaning he got very very skinny despite eating us out of house and home and being very alert and healthy otherwise  The vet thinks he had a stroke in the early new year and that led to him losing his sight, then he had another bad turn one day and that was when I knew the time had come to say goodbye - been soo much harder than losing my other cats because Jimmy was always here when they had gone, now the house is empty.. i miss his antics and characteristics, and affection... he used to be good at being a bit of a pest but i miss that too. I got him as a 6 week old kitten when I was 10 years old and he has been a huge part of my life it is so difficult to let go.
People who have never loved a pet will never understand this kind of loss 
Anyway, I hope he will rest in peace now.... love him loads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 
He was a beautiful cat and they are lovely pics.

R.I.P Jimmy xxxx


----------



## spitzcav3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beatuful pictures of a beautiful cat. RIP Jimmy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

RIP Jimmy - run free at the bridge until you human family join you.
regards
DT


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

That is just so sad, R.I.P 

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

It sounds like he had a long and happy life. He looks really content in your photos.

Run free at the Bridge, Jimmy. RIP


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww dont be sad petal think of the good times you had and the great memories...you did a great job in loving and looking after him for all those years..be proud my freind...it geta easier...

R.I.P little one enjoy rainbow bridge..xx


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers with you 

Rest in peace Jimmy

Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## bonzy (Dec 30, 2008)

What a beautiful Puss! May he rest in peace and enjoy his new found home with all his new friends.
I KNOW exactly how you feel.I lost my big dog last year and I miss him too.i cannot help it but I LOVE animals...and they are part of my family.

Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*sorry for your loss  RIP Jimmy xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

He was a stunner.. I'm very sorry for your loss. x x x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

What a lovely cat he was xxx rip xxxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending you warm thoughts and a cyber hug xx


----------



## laura_ashley (Jan 6, 2009)

hi everyone, thanks for all your kind wishes and thoughts. Still missing Jimmy loads and think about him every day, the wee poor soul. :sad:
However I think I'm nearly ready for a new cat or 2. Not to replace Jimmy of course, but I just really miss having a cat full stop - not to mention the fact I seen a mouse in my kitchen last week and it scared the hell out of me  :eek6: So I guess I will be getting a lot of use out of this forum when the time eventually comes, been a long time since I've had a wee kitten. Thanks again...


----------



## catlover22 (Mar 18, 2009)

ahh im really sorry for your loss, i think a new kitten will help ease the pain a little even tho itl never replace him


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome .......So sorry for your loss. They are fantastic pictures. Until you meet again take Care.


----------

